

Ask HN: Collaboration/mailing-list service recommendations please - newscasta

I&#x27;m looking to manage a support group for a small community of not very tech-savvy users discussing sensitive health topics. Best suggestion I got so far was Yahoo groups but I&#x27;m wondering if there are better alternatives. I can help set up people manually, so ease of configuration is not a priority, but ease of use would be. Open to hosting myself but ideally it&#x27;d be a service so I don&#x27;t have to worry about managing a server. At a minimum it should support mailing lists, but having a calendar and document hosting would be nice. Thanks!
======
snehesht
Wordpress + bbPress + MailChimp plugins

~~~
newscasta
Thank you, I'll check these out.

